# medicinal plant chija



## lapachis8

Hi,
I´m editing a translation into Spanish from Korean and came across the word "chija". 
It refers to the yellow fruit of this plant. The juice is used as medicine and dye. 
Does anyone know the species´ name in Latin?

Thanks in advance.
cheers


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

If _chija_ in question is to be written 梔子 (치자), the name you are looking for is Gardenia jasminoides.


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
Thanks a lot for your post. I´ve checked gardenia jasminoides, but it does not fit the description as gardenias bear no yellow medicinal fruit. Unfortunately, I don´t have the name in Korean ideograms.
Thanks again.
Cheers


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, my second try....

The Japanese equivalent of the Wiki page I have provided the link to above says, the scientific name for 梔子 is _Gardenia augusta_.  _Gardenia jasminoides_ is a synonym.  As you can see in the picture, the plant has yellow fruits.  In the article the fruits is referred to as a traditional yellow die and having medicinal effects for jaundice.


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
You´ve mentioned Japanese, but chija is *Korean*, gardenias and synonyms do not seem to fit the description of chija. The medicine of the yellow fruit is used as medicine and dye. 
Thanks you again.
cheers


----------



## Flaminius

I mentioned not Japanese but the Japanese Wikipedia article for _Gardenia augusta_.  The plant is called _kuchinashi_ and written 梔子 in this language.  I find it more than likely that 梔子, _kuchinashi_, _chija_ all mean the same plant.  Let me repeat that the Japanese article relates that the fruits has been used as a yellow die and medicine.


----------



## gteentea

Hi, I am Korean.
'chija'(치자) = 梔子
I recommend searching "Gardenia jasmonokde for. grandiflira Makino"


----------

